# What to bring to the birthing center!



## Hopeful.89

Hi all,

I am currently 26 weeks and starting to get everything I will need for the arrival of our bundle! We have decided that if all goes well if I am 37+ weeks we will be having our baby at a birthing center. What are the must haves to bring with me? I am due in January and I live in Canada in one of the coldest parts during the winter!

Ex. - Clothing for before/during/after labour for mom, dad and baby.
- I am hoping for a water birth did you prefer to have clothing on? Note: I will have my MW, Doula, Mom and DH in the room.
- Essential oils? If you used them did you find any that made a difference?
- Pads, etc. for after?
Just a few examples but I welcome ALL advice! 

This is my first pregnancy/birth! 

Thanks!


----------



## Dill

This will be my first, but I am in a cold region of Alaska, so I understand the extra concern! Don't forget to have your carseat in, and during the cold months, you can use a carseat cover like the Bundle Me cover -- it's like a super warm sleeping bag that doesn't interfere with the carseat's safety the way that snowsuits and other heavy winter clothing can.

In our overnight bag, we've got the changes of clothes, toiletries (toothbrushes, face wash, etc.), disposable diapers and wipes (we are using cloth once the meconium passes, but don't want to deal with that sticky mess on our nice cloth), birthing books, snacks, makeup, postpartum pads, charging cables for our cell phones, baby book (for footprints)... 

I'm sure I'm forgetting something. Pregnancy brain!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thanks!! What kind of snacks are you taking?

I read having Carby snacks are better for a boost of fast energy, lol. I think I am going to make homemade chex mex type of snack which has a combination of protein, healthy fats, and carbs. 

I have been addicted to finding stuff on pinterest!


----------



## Dill

We were advised to bring a mix of protein and carb snacks, nothing too heavy. Cheese and crackers came recommended. They said that you want to consider what it may be like coming back up, because nausea and vomiting aren't uncommon during labor. Yikes!


----------



## thexfadingpat

Following.
I'm also hoping for a birth center birth in a very cold part of Canada, just in February.
I haven't even start to think about what I may need to bring.


----------



## Spudtastic

A camera with a fully charged battery and space on your memory card 

A squeezy bottle to spray water on yourself when you wee if you tear. I had an episiotomy and didn't need it but had it.

A swaddle/wrap/sleeping bag for baby.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hopeful.89 said:


> Thanks!! What kind of snacks are you taking?
> 
> I read having Carby snacks are better for a boost of fast energy, lol. I think I am going to make homemade chex mex type of snack which has a combination of protein, healthy fats, and carbs.
> 
> I have been addicted to finding stuff on pinterest!

I was told to pack jelly beans as they are small but provide lots of energy. However I couldn't eat a thing without vomiting in active labour (for me was from 2cms - 18 hours prior to actual birth). (I tried eating two jelly beans but ended up spitting them in my poor midwife's face lol).


----------



## Hopeful.89

lol.. oh no! I am sure it wasn't the first time your midwife had something accidentally spit at her.

I found this website that has some good ideas! I think I will make a checklist on my computer and keep it in the nursery and work away at it for the next 2ish months - Although I do plan to have all of the must have items ready just in case baby decides to come early.

https://livelikeyouarerich.com/detailed-labor-packing-list-for-mom-dad-baby-and-siblings/


----------



## Spudtastic

He he yes she said she'd had a lot worse  
A checklist is a good idea.


----------

